# Lox



## 73saint (Mar 7, 2020)

Did a few batches of lox over the last several days.  What we get down here is always hit or miss, but I ran across what looked like some beautiful sockeye and steelhead salmon, so away I went.  

I always follow @SmokinAl’s lox recipe  (https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-lox-with-recipe-steps-plenty-of-q-view.106029/). It is a favorite here, and there’s just something about that orang and lemon zest that really comes through in the lox.  We just love it.











I took a couple picks of the sockeye as I was getting it ready for a 48 hour cure.  The color is so deep red, I just love it.  But this is my second attempt at curing sockeye and (spoiler alert) it hasn’t come out well yet.  Kinda strong and very dry.  Nothing like the texture of the steelhead.  I was very disappointed.  To be honest, I had to toss it.  Just too strong, and it smelled really fresh when handling. 









Took a pic of my curing fridge.  Lots going on, two cases of bacon, two batches of lox, load of smoked cheese and Als famous garlic pickles!!

After two days in the cure, I rinsed, soaked and let dry on wire racks another day.  Then Thursday night the weather got cool again.  I hit this batch with 4 hours of alder on my Lang.  Like I said the sockeye wasn’t too hot but the steelhead More than made up for things.  Like butter!  We didn’t even get out the bagels, capers, onions, etc.  this was good enough to eat plain with some coffee...























Thanks for looking!  I’ve got two more batches hitting the smoke over the next few days.  I’ll take some good bagel pics before it’s all over...


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2020)

You can't go wrong with Smokin' Al's lox recipe, I've done three loads this winter and it comes out perfect every time. Your sockeye lox looks gorgeous, big Like! We load up on sockeye every year fishing at Flaming Gorge, kokanee is just land-locked sockeye salmon. I used to smoke most of it when we got home, now it'll all get smoked into lox. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 9, 2020)

I'll be smoking up one more fillet first thing in the morning. That will have to last the year for us, right about 14 pounds in the freezer.  Too hot to do anymore till November, maybe it'll last maybe not. RAY


----------



## 73saint (Mar 9, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'll be smoking up one more fillet first thing in the morning. That will have to last the year for us, right about 14 pounds in the freezer.  Too hot to do anymore till November, maybe it'll last maybe not. RAY


I just put two on a few minutes ago.  had to wait for the temps to hit mid 60s...


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 10, 2020)

I just put mine on at 2:30 in the morning. Kind of nice to sit and crack a Rolling Rock and watch the smoke from the A-Maze-N tube pour out of the stack of my offset, mesmerizing in fact. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2020)

That is some good looking lox!
Nice job on the slicing!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Mar 10, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That is some good looking lox!
> Nice job on the slicing!
> Al


Thanks Al...your recipe sure is a doozy!  We love it!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 10, 2020)

We love Al's recipe too, it's the greatest! RAY


----------

